# Stripey Baby Blanket



## eleraine (Feb 15, 2012)

I finished my first quilt - haven't quilted in years. It's my first time using a batting and well, I don't think it was well done as I didn't have a walking feet, layers were running a little (even though I basted - maybe should overbast next time), etc. I still like it very much and can't wait to see it in my son's crib!












More info here.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Feb 15, 2012)

That is really nice.  I appreciate quilting, I have no sewing skills and I know it takes a long time.


----------



## moosie (Mar 4, 2012)

very cute, I love the little strip on the back.

I've been working on and off on my first quilt.  Its time to add the batting and quilt it but I'm too afraid to mess it up.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 4, 2012)

That's lovely. I've said for years I want to learn to quilt but it will have to wait until I'm retired.  :wink:


----------

